# Beehive in my home



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

If they are honey bees call a bee keeper
They will come get them


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

If it's honeybees, call a beekeeper for help. In my experience, they mostly want the easier to get nests, as they need the queens, too. Usually ground level, tree hanging. Sometimes they will hire out to remove the difficult ones. If it is honeybees you have to remove it one way or the other; it will overwinter and get much larger.

Hopefully it is yellow jackets, in which case what I do is the following, but this may be pushing the edge for diy, but with an eye to safety, patience and adventure you can do this. 

There must be a hole in drywall, as well as their exterior entry/exit point. Use stepladder to find the hole and surrounding soft spot in drywall. I wear the "duck"cloth coveralls, bee veil, long canvas gloves. I treat into it with aerosols, residual pyrethroid dust (sevin also works for bees). Kills some of them. Using strong knife, key hole saw, etc., cut out the soft spot; bulk of nest will be above the soft spot. . I have a 5 gallon bucket on top of the ladder, positioned under the soon to be hole. Finish the cut, lower the drywall and nest right above it into bucket. Reach into hole with gloved hand/arm and sweep/scoop remaining material into bucket. Close lid, treat with aero and dust some more. I use balled up newspaper to plug hole temporarily (several days maybe) until activity ceases. I don't repair drywall; homeowner can hire a pro for that.

Sometimes I do get stung when stretching, as coveralls, gloves pull tight against skin. Falling off the ladder is worse than getting stung. Make sure people are in the house monitoring your health and safety in case you get hurt or react to stings. Cell phones on speakerphone are helpful.

Keep door closed to bedroom during and after this so as to contain the bees. If needed, treat the room with a flying insect spray for escapees, of which their will be some, maybe many. Daughter may want to sleep in another room for a night or two. Hope this helps. It's work, even for pro's.


----------

